# Mecha game titles



## AlexanderSen (Mar 11, 2014)

There are two new games with mechanized robot armor coming out. Both with very cool mecha armor.

Titanfall
Titanfall: Official Angel City Gameplay Trailer - YouTube
Titanfall | Official Site

Hawken
HAWKEN - Official Gameplay (Work in Progress) - YouTube
HAWKEN: War is A Machine - Online Mech Combat First-Person-Shooter


----------

